# Bluetooth Speaker for nexus 5 below 3k



## amit.tiger12 (May 11, 2014)

Want to buy Bluetooth speaker for nexus 5 below 3k
Can you suggest some. Which are louder enough in trains or bus for picnic purpose... And have sufficient battery life. At least a day. Speaker should be portable and handy.
I searched on net but did not get good among those.
I found similar shape and size on flipkart. Like that I want.

 Link - *www.flipkart.com/skullcandy-ringer...ker=search&pageNum=1&query=bluetooth+speakers

Please suggest asap... Thanks...


----------



## abirthedevil (May 12, 2014)

If all day battery is your priority I would suggest JBL micro with powerbank, sound quality is good and they are pretty small. I would not suggest the skullcandy ringer because sound quality is poor.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 13, 2014)

I want loud sound as i will use it in train and bus... So everybuddy can hear songs n all.. Budget can be increased upto 5 k

- - - Updated - - -

Is jbl micro has that enough audio quality and loudness???


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 13, 2014)

Go for JBL flip. It has decent base and sound quality.


----------



## abirthedevil (May 13, 2014)

JBL flip would be my first recommendation if it wasant for your absurd battery requirements, flip is a stereo speaker with 2 speakers on both sides, 5hrs music playback but requires an adapter to charge cost 4-5k and sounds stunning. While micro has only one of flip speakers, is a fair bit smaller and lighter also uses a micro usb charging slot and is also cheaper than the flip with the bluetooth version available at 3k and the wired version available at anywhere fro m 800-1200. Sound quality of both flip and micro is good.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

not needed..

close the thread..


----------

